# Paramedic Shot In Oakland



## RocketMedic (Apr 3, 2013)

http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/local/Man-Shot-While-Driving-in-Oakland-Hills-201136081.html

Hope he pulls through. 

Oakland and the Bay Area are pretty bad.


----------



## Imacho (Apr 3, 2013)

Unfortunate and a sad situation. I hope his recovery goes well. 

But, that is Oakland, I'm not surprised. 


Time to start packing packing heat.


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 3, 2013)

Imacho said:


> Unfortunate and a sad situation. I hope his recovery goes well.
> 
> But, that is Oakland, I'm not surprised.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately for many in the Bay Area and LA/SD areas of California (that's MILLIONS of people) they can not legally do so. Certain areas of California, like certain parts of Oakland, this is a very common occurrence.


----------



## Imacho (Apr 4, 2013)

Akulahawk said:


> Unfortunately for many in the Bay Area and LA/SD areas of California (that's MILLIONS of people) they can not legally do so. Certain areas of California, like certain parts of Oakland, this is a very common occurrence.



Ya I know. Stupid Kommifornia. Another reason why I moved out.


----------



## Rano Pano (Apr 5, 2013)

I believe he passed away yesterday


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 5, 2013)

Rano Pano said:


> I believe he passed away yesterday



Unfortunately he did pass away yesterday. :sad:

http://www.firerescue1.com/fire-ems/articles/1427897-Calif-medic-shot-in-head-dies-from-injuries/


----------



## wanderingmedic (Apr 7, 2013)

sad. thoughts and prayers go out to the family. if anyone on here knows the family please send them our condolences. no father should ever have to bury his son.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 7, 2013)

Apparently had nothing to do with being a paramedic.


----------

